# Killspills campaign in London sat 20th sept looking for cyclists to join in



## LLB (5 Sep 2008)

As some of you are already aware that I've been involved for a few years in a campaign to help reduce the danger of Diesel spills on the roads.
Some cyclists here have already fallen victim to this problem, and so I've asked him if he can offer cyclists the opportunity of swelling the ranks for this final ride in the centre of London in a couple of weeks time, and showing the powers that be that everyone is vulnerable to this problem. He came back with this:-



> KILLSPILLS CELEBRATION RIDE 20th SEPTEMBER 2008 – London
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Origamist (5 Sep 2008)

Signed up.


----------



## LLB (5 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> Signed up.



Good man 

It is very well organised rally and a full police escort through the centre of London makes the journey a damn sight easier 

We did have some really serious numbers in the past (8,000 on the last big one  ), and the sheer weight of numbers caused the police outriders and marshals a real headache as we had to block the side roads for up to 20 minutes to keep the group together, so this one is by invitation only and the numbers are strictly limited.

You would be surprised how many regular cyclists populate the motorcycling forums I use (quite a few serious downhill MTBers) - 2 wheels good 

Get a good group of cyclists turn up and you will get a similar pic to these of one of our previous rallies riding down the Mall in the top pic taken 2006 IIRC.

You don't need a CM when you have the police on your side


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Sep 2008)

Count me in. I've signed up too.


----------



## LLB (6 Sep 2008)

Nice one tdr1nka 

The death of a Surrey cyclist called Andy D'Agata prompted his friends to instigate the linkup for cyclists and motorcyclists and should also be in attendance. If it had been local to me, I'd have done the run on the cycle 

I just passed over a huge diesel slick on the road in Cheltenham which was about 2ft wide and 1/2 mile long  - probably from the local bus depot (I've traced loads back to there over the last 10 years)


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Sep 2008)

A pleasure M8!

When I had a nasty cycle 'off' on diesel a few years ago, I found that most local buses left the garage dropping fuel from over filled tanks for bloody miles! I reported this to the council and the Bus company and got some fairly useless platitudes for my trouble.


----------



## LLB (6 Sep 2008)

I take my hat off to the efforts of Steve Edwards and the people who have done the organisation for these rallies over the years, as they are just the tip of the iceberg for the work they have done with the various government agencies and user groups to enhance the dialogue on this subject.

All differences aside, this is a worthy cause, and one I'd personally like to be recognised as another avoidable problem which cyclists have to contend with.


----------



## MartinC (8 Sep 2008)

Linf, on Saturday I followed a continuous diesel spill in Cheltenham all the way from the Tewkesbury Rd roundabout down Princess Elizabeth Way, the A40 to the B&Q at Arle Court (at least a couple of miles). It's amazing that the the driver doing this didn't notice (or maybe fuel is too cheap!). Is there anybody interested (police or highways dept.) in getting reports of these?


----------



## LLB (8 Sep 2008)

MartinC said:


> Linf, on Saturday I followed a continuous diesel spill in Cheltenham all the way from the Tewkesbury Rd roundabout down Princess Elizabeth Way, the A40 to the B&Q at Arle Court (at least a couple of miles). It's amazing that the the driver doing this didn't notice (or maybe fuel is too cheap!). Is there anybody interested (police or highways dept.) in getting reports of these?



It was probably the same one which I followed off the A40 at Tennyson road all the way down to the railway station (near the bus depot)

It amazed that they can't smell it, or just chose to ignore it as it must reek in the vehicle.

I always call it in directly to the police (999) and let them deal with it. It could cost someone their life or at least a serious injury so I think it is a high priority call.


----------



## LLB (16 Sep 2008)

Bump - the forecast in the capital is looking good for Saturday if anyone else is up for this !


----------



## Origamist (17 Sep 2008)

My t-shirt has arrived! You bikers must be a pretty hefty bunch as size XL dwarfs me!


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> My t-shirt has arrived! You bikers must be a pretty hefty bunch as size XL dwarfs me!





I'm not myself 

I think we are going to need some re adjustment on these sizes. I think the organisers will be bringing some other ones down in a support car, so it would be worth getting it changed for a couple of sizes smaller.

They are sized to go over the top of leathers or textile jackets so they need to be a bit bigger than normal.


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

I've still waiting on my t-shirt & details. 

It's going to be strange trying to cycle in full leathers tho...........


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> I've still waiting on my t-shirt & details.
> 
> It's going to be strange trying to cycle in full leathers tho...........



I've go the itinerary. Cyclists join the ride at 11.20 (approx) at Constitution Hill / The Mall. See you there. 

If you need more details, let me know.


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> I've still waiting on my t-shirt & details.
> 
> It's going to be strange trying to cycle in full leathers tho...........



I've requested that they bring some spares in the support vehicle. I had some turn up this morning and yesterday as well in the post so you should be OK.

If you don't haven't got it by by tomorrow morning PM me with a size and i'll see what I can do with the organisers. I'll be in London from Tomorrow evening anyway.

If anyone else wants to join in, make it known and I'll try and get some shirts to Consitution Hill for the Off


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

I'll be heading up there on the Oval, Vauxhall thru to Victoria route and aim to get there for 11.

Considering the company and publicity for the BMF campaign, I think it might be prudent to be wearing our cycling helmets, on the demo at least?


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

I can meet you at Oval at 10.45, if you want company - otherswise I'll see you on Constitution Hill. I'm not wearing a helmet btw.


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> I can meet you at Oval at 10.45, if you want company - otherswise I'll see you on Constitution Hill. *I'm not wearing a helmet btw.*



 Come as you are, should be a nice day for it anyway


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

Origamist said:


> I can meet you at Oval at 10.45, if you want company - otherswise I'll see you on Constitution Hill. I'm not wearing a helmet btw.



Thank fug for that then I don't have to wear mine!!

OK then, 10:45 at the little newsagents outside Oval station?
If the weather is as good as todays it'll be a grand event!


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Thank fug for that then I don't have to wear mine!!
> 
> OK then, 10:45 at the little newsagents outside Oval station?
> If the weather is as good as todays it'll be a grand event!




See you there - forecast is good...


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> Thank fug for that then I don't have to wear mine!!
> 
> OK then, 10:45 at the little newsagents outside Oval station?
> If the weather is as good as todays it'll be a grand event!



Have you got an Airzound ?


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

LLB said:


> Have you got an Airzound ?



Nah, I've got a fine pair of lungs tho........


----------



## Origamist (18 Sep 2008)

LLB said:


> Have you got an Airzound ?



No, but I do have a lovely brass bell...Ting, Ting


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

LOL!


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Sep 2008)

On a motorbike rally without a lid!

That takes me back 20 years to riding my 650 Suzuki in California before they made helmets compulsory. *sighs*


----------



## LLB (18 Sep 2008)

tdr1nka said:


> On a motorbike rally without a lid!
> 
> That takes me back 20 years to riding my 650 Suzuki in California before they made helmets compulsory. *sighs*



I doubt the police escorts would be very happy if we all took them off for the ride


----------



## LLB (19 Sep 2008)

Just came off the phone with the organiser and he said as it stands, there will be 18 cyclists, and 106 motorcyclists, so slightly over numbers for the motorcyclists and some space for any more cyclists who wish to join  (just turn up)


----------



## LLB (19 Sep 2008)

In the news this morning



> BBC NEWS
> M8 fuel spill causes 14 accidents
> 
> A suspected fuel spill is thought to have caused at least 14 accidents and resulted in the closure of a six-mile stretch of the M8 in Glasgow.
> ...


----------



## LLB (20 Sep 2008)

We had a good day, and a good turnout, Well done to all who made it


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Oct 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/7645942.stm


----------



## LLB (2 Oct 2008)

The laugh is that if they checked the buses each day for leaks before leaving the depot, so many of them could be avoided.

I saw a coach which had dropped its fuel tank in cheltenham about 5 years ago, and dragged it for about 1/4 mile(leaking fuel along the way) before stopping (i was amazed it didn't go up). The driver just stood there scratching his head. He really didn't have a clue what to do and I called the police in the end to come and sort it out/cone it off/organise a cleanup


----------

